
New Coronavirus Stimulus Bill in Congress Creates U.S. Digital Dollar - yasp
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonbrett/2020/03/23/new-coronavirus-stimulus-bill-introduces-digital-dollar-and-digital-dollar-wallets/
======
robocat
A software consulting company will win the contract, the project will be
“delivered” in 2022, but then cancelled because they got the requirements
wrong, followed by huge lawsuits.

~~~
api
It will be written in 5 different languages including Oracle stored
procedures, J2EE, and ASP.NET, the web site will only work on Chrome (with
popups enabled), and the mobile app will take ten seconds to start and then
crash. The cloud backend will crash on the first day. Total cost will be at
least a billion dollars. A lot of rank and file coders will be paid to do
nothing and a lot of enterprise software companies will get fat contracts to
deliver software that is never really used.

Yup, I've seen these before. This is what big corporate and government
consultant-driven IT projects are like.

------
DevKoala
> The Federal Reserve banks themselves would also make available a digital
> dollar wallet to any U.S. person eligible for the payments as well.

I'll pass on the stimulus grant then. The chance to de data mined is too high.

------
zapttt
”digital dollar wallet is identified as ‘a digital wallet or account,
maintained by a Federal reserve bank on behalf of any person”

so, a plain old debit card directly from the fed?

~~~
twomoretime
That tracks every purchase? In the hands of the government?

